# Comfortable sneakers?



## Kuuipo (Jan 28, 2008)

Who makes the most comfortable sneakers, tennis shoes, running shoes you have ever worn?


----------



## Divinity (Jan 28, 2008)

New balance for tennis shoes and Brooks for running shoes.


----------



## MadchenRogue (Jan 28, 2008)

Keds are great for running errands, or if you are wearing something casual.  extremely comfy shoes.
I second on the New Balance-- my goodness, the best gym shoes out there.


----------



## knoxydoll (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm a sucker for Puma, mainly because it's like they're made for my feet. I just love their shoes.


----------



## meaghan<3 (Jan 28, 2008)

Asics are the most comfortable sneakers I've ever slipped on my feet <333


----------



## goink (Jan 28, 2008)

I love Converse. They keep my feet cool in the summer.
I'm currently loving my black suede Chuck Taylor Converse.


----------



## Fairybelle (Jan 28, 2008)

Nike Shox for running!  Have done a couple of marathons in them (different pairs, of course).  LOVE them!

For walking around: L.A.M.B. sneakers (HOT!!!) and Sketchers (cheap yet comfortable)


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Jan 29, 2008)

Etnies and Dravens. Both are flat soled but they're really cool looking. In Dravens, I have the Tokyo Hiro edition and they look like tattoo art on top so I think they're awesome. 

I didn't have to break them in and they felt awesome immediately.


----------



## janwa09 (Jan 29, 2008)

Adidas and Asics Tigre for sneakers and Nike Shox for running! I like how Chuckies look but I can't seem to walk for too long in them.


----------



## bleedingbeauty (Jan 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *goink* 

 
_I love Converse. They keep my feet cool in the summer.
I'm currently loving my black suede Chuck Taylor Converse._

 
Ooooooh those sound lovely. I heart Chucks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 How long have you have them.


----------



## bleedingbeauty (Jan 29, 2008)

Stay away from K-Swiss. Rockports are awesome but the classics are the best. Hope that helps.


----------



## ms.libra (Jan 29, 2008)

i been loving adidas shoes lately..and their styles are nicer now


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Jan 29, 2008)

Ryka shoes ..omg i have the worst feet ..they are short and fat and wide ..and i have no arch lol ...the only sneakers that are ever comfortable for me are shoes made by this brand. A bit pricey but i love them.

welcome to rykä - footwear


also the only other snearker i find comfy are the Nike shox 5.0 or something ..they are very soft and easy on the foot too.


----------



## Kuuipo (Jan 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *goink* 

 
_I love Converse. They keep my feet cool in the summer.
I'm currently loving my black suede Chuck Taylor Converse._

 
Converse are just plain cool.....they do need orthotics in them if ya stand all day.  They are so rock and roll.


----------



## Kuuipo (Jan 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dark_Phoenix* 

 
_Etnies and Dravens. Both are flat soled but they're really cool looking. In Dravens, I have the Tokyo Hiro edition and they look like tattoo art on top so I think they're awesome. 

I didn't have to break them in and they felt awesome immediately._

 
I sa pics of the Dravens. They have attitude, they are rockin...but are they comfy?


----------



## redambition (Jan 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *meaghan<3* 

 
_Asics are the most comfortable sneakers I've ever slipped on my feet <333_

 
agreed! Asics for sporting purposes, DCs or Royal Elastics for casual wear.

As DCs are skate shoes they can be pretty bulky, so in high summer they can be a bit of an issue.


----------



## mahreez (Jan 29, 2008)

sanuk surf sandals or shoes whatever, they're so soft!!!


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Jan 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kuuipo* 

 
_I sa pics of the Dravens. They have attitude, they are rockin...but are they comfy?_

 
Yes, I think so. They're skate shoes, so they're very flexible and that makes them comfortable. I've had them for a few months now and they also look great (the design doesn't wear off).


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Jan 29, 2008)

When I'm not in my combat boots, I live in my Animal skate trainers. Skate trainers in general are way more comfy than regular ones. Not quite suitable for going to the gym in but they give excellent foot support and comfort for every day things.


----------



## sandyyyy <3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Vans for me cuz you just slip them on and they are so comfy. I like chucks too.


----------



## jilliandanica (Jan 29, 2008)

I loooveee Asics for running. Adidas had some good ones called The Wish awhile back.

For casual, I love Vans, Pumas and some good ol' chucks!


----------



## goink (Jan 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bleedingbeauty* 

 
_Ooooooh those sound lovely. I heart Chucks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 How long have you have them._

 
I bought my black suede Chucks for the winter. The fabric/leather Converse weren't keeping my feet warm enough. They're the extra long ones. I wear them under jeans and have been pairing them with my skinny jeans recently.

I have a pair of Converse in silver leather. Those are my summer shoes!

I have a pair of Nike Shox, but I can't wear them.
It's weird that Converse keep my flat feet comfortable, whereas it doesn't for others.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 29, 2008)

I love Pumas and though I'm not a huge fan of their designs, Skechers have been pretty comfy for me in the past. For exercising I like New Balance.


----------



## mollythedolly (Jan 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *meaghan<3* 

 
_Asics are the most comfortable sneakers I've ever slipped on my feet <333_

 
Yes, same with me.


----------



## _ohmygosh (Feb 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jilliandanica* 

 
_I loooveee Asics for running. Adidas had some good ones called The Wish awhile back.

For casual, I love Vans, Pumas and some good ol' chucks!_

 
I love Asics and New Balance for running.

I also love Asics' Onitsuka Tigers, Nike AF1s and Adidas' sleek range!


----------



## Melly44 (Feb 21, 2008)

I love k wiss.. everytime i put my feet in them it feels like i don't have to work them in to be comfortable.. i love vans too because you can just slip them on easily!


----------



## user79 (Feb 22, 2008)

I get horribly sweaty feet in synthetic running shoes. But I have some Adidas that are made of all suede leather and I don't sweat in those, they are soooo comfy, like wearing slippers! I forgot what their name is but I think they are the only all suede ones they have, they have the signature 3 stripes on the side. Mine are all black with black stripes, and have a pink sole!

These are more for the city, less for actual sports because they don't have as much support.


----------



## amanda1210 (Mar 6, 2008)

Either my bebe sport gym shoes or coach gym shoes, they're all I wear when it comes to tennis shoes!


----------

